# Halloween Clip



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

As it is early September and Halloween is around the corner, I have an idea and would like some input on how to go about doing it.

I'm going to make my dog into a "Lokisaur"! AKA... Make a total fool out of my goofy pup. It's my fiancee and I'd first Halloween we spend together and with our new pup, we're throwing a party and going to have a blast! Anyway, I wanted to maybe slim down his 3 inch fur on the sides to accentuate the spikes I will gel/hairspray onto his back and... use the hair spray paint stuff to make him green and yellow.

I see a ton of issues with this plan- does anyone know of any way to make a black dog paintable- either with food coloring or some slick groomy stuff? And does anyone know of any dog-friendly hair spray or gel? Could I use horse products?? Thanks!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Show Style by Espree has a good gel and hairspray. CC Thick n thicker might help too. As for dye on a black coat, spray chalk works well. You can also you the colored hairsprays that they have at out hollowed. Those are your safest bets on a black coat. And they wash right out. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks wolfcub! I am going to look into those ASAP and post pictures when the dirty deed goes down! (As long as it isn't horrifying.. :/ ) LoL Have you ever tried anything like this? I'd love to see other people's cool clip and color experiments.. teehee


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is what I just did a week or so ago to our spoo...







[/IMG]

The mohawk isn't that long on the back yet, but my girls have already decided he should be a dragon for Halloween and have a green mohawk.
If you discover some product that works for the spikes please post, we may try it for Halloween too.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

My son is dying to mohawk hunters topknot and so far I have resisted. Maybe for Halloween... hmmm. Do post pix please Sneakers!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the mohawk look - fun and stylish. I hope you post pictures of him as a dragon.


----------

